# 7610 ford dual power



## turkey

Dual power will not always switch. It will always switch from hi to low, but not always from low to high. May switch into high and hour later. What are my options? could the switch be bad or is it internal and how to fix it?


----------



## harry16

Obtained the following comments from *Sotxbill* on another forum:

"Could be a bad low pressure output on the hydraulic pump, or could be leaking at the clutch. Or could be a bad switch.. 
I would pressure test the low pressure side of the pump in both low and high and with the pto off and on to see if the reading are too low. 

does the pto work ok?

Is the a late model with the electric switch or the mechanical pedal and rod system?"

____________________________

Additional comment from *RodInNS*:

"Given it's intermittent nature I'd suspect an electrical problem. Either a bad/loose wire or a weak solenoid.
Pressure problems generally present as a lack of drive in both high and low..."
Rod


----------



## turkey

thanks Rod. I think that solenoid is internal? do You know? Would you change the switch first?


----------



## turkey

thanks guys. hay season is coming fast. Any additional advice is always welcome because I NEED HELP!


----------



## harry16

turkey said:


> thanks Rod. I think that solenoid is internal? do You know? Would you change the switch first?


The solenoid can be accessed from the right side where the supply lines go into the housing.
The first thing I'd do is check to see if there's power going down the wire to the solenoid when it's in rabbit. If there isn't, the problem is electrical.
A multimeter will go a long way.
Rod


----------



## harry16

Comment from *[email protected]*:

"You might want to check where the pressure line connects at the clutch housing. There should be a small metal screen inside the fitting there and it could be getting plugged."
Mark


----------



## turkey

*dual power*

the toggle switch was bad on the 7610 ford. thanks to all that gave advice on the problem. dual power is working fine now. I don't think I will use it as much as I did before after reading about the trouble others have had.


----------



## ajwgator

Just wanted to add that the dual power system on your 7610 will always be in turtle (low) when the 12 vdc is not present at the dual power solenoid that is inside the clutch housing. I am glad your switch fixed your problem.

The dual power was out on my 7710 and the solenoid was the problem. I had a hard time finding just the soleniod valve by itself. New Holland only supplies it with the complete Dual Power Valve Assembly. ($800 vs $95) I was able to get a used solenioid valve by itself out of WI for $50 and was able to remove the solenoid valve through the access hole in the side of the bellhousing. The coil on the solenoid valve is what was burned out and that it what was causing the valve not to switch into rabbit (hi). For everyone's info.


----------



## turkey

I haven't used tractor much since I replaced the switch. Not going to use switch very much. I have been running it in low all the time. Is that best? I use to run it in rabbit all the time and switch back and forth often.


----------



## ajwgator

turkey said:


> I haven't used tractor much since I replaced the switch. Not going to use switch very much. I have been running it in low all the time. Is that best? I use to run it in rabbit all the time and switch back and forth often.


Its my opinion that overall the tractor works best in rabbit mode. To me the turdle mode is pretty slow in most settings (speeds) but it does not hurt the tractor at all to just leave it in low. Switching back and forth between high and low doesn't hurt the tractor but only do it when it is needed like when mowing in tall grasses and the governeror is not able to keep the RPM's at the speed you need. (going up a hill and the RPM's drops too low to keep the mower turning fast enough). There is a caution in the manuals that states not to use the dual power systems to slow down the tractor. Hope that helps.


----------

